# Water Pump! pumping all water from tank advise on best pump,



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I have noticed we constantly have fun with the water pump in the Hymer, constant air blocks and messing with pump to get good flow all the time.. I have done a search regarding pumps and seems to be a constant prob with Hymer's..

The main annoying thing I find though, is there still seems loads of water in the tank when the pump decides there is not enough to pump, maybe this is due to the pump itself not being low enoughin the tank.

But what i wanted to ask, if people have any recommendations for a submersable pump for microswitch taps, one that will actually pump most of the water out the tank before I have to fill it up again??

Regards 

Mark


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Mark,

I have no problems with the original Hymer pump, although it did need replacing once. It works fine, good flow, no air locks and drains the tank.

It is a Reich 19l/min, see picture.

The draining of course, as you said, only works if the pump is low enough in the tank, so that might be worth checking.

Pieter


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

cheers Pieter

I will check out that, does it need to be a certian distance off the bottom of the tank?


Mark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a sureflo pump, seem to work well, it's pressure sensitive not switched, it was goosed when we bought the MH, but new one was about £70.00.

Kev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Is the pump actually in the tank? I've not had any contact with Hymers, but most vans' pumps are outside. Mine is on a bracket to the side of the water tank, with a pipe running from the tank and thence to the taps on the other side of the pump. It's relatively cheap to replace (mine was done last year, and cost less than £100, fitting done by the dealer).


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

markandlorna said:


> cheers Pieter
> 
> I will check out that, does it need to be a certian distance off the bottom of the tank?
> 
> Mark


Hi

Ours sits just off the bottom of the tank

Doug


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks, yeah sounds like the one we have at mo, is to high up in tank, I think i will buy the Reich one and postion it lower, and then keep this one as a spare

Thank you


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got the Reich pump pictured above. It sits right on the bottom of the tank. The bottom of the pump acts like a coarse strainer & sits on the tank base to prevent any large objects getting near the impeller.

D.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Our pump sits right at the bottom of the tank. One cause of poor water flow can be a bad connection in the pipe between pump and tank lid (the plate through which the feed and return pipes go). So the 19 litres per minute is not getting to the taps. But it has to go somewhere! We had a big problem last summer in France when water was being pushed up around the pipe connection and over-flowing outside the tank. Local Hymer dealer (Orleans) did not have spares and directed us to a general MH dealer / fixer a short distance away. They effected an entirely new set of connections by stopping up the holes in the tank lid and fitting two new pipe elbow junctions through the top of the tank. All has worked well since then. (Fingers crossed for the future!)

Regarding the pump, I think the Reich twin-barrelled job is pretty efficient. As it is submerged, it is pretty quiet and there is no vibration from the mounting point. I would not suggest replacing it with any other type.

Philip


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention, our pump was constantly on this weekend, (my memory gets worse) it turned out the truma cold valve had opened, fortunately I sussed it out before the tank emptied.

Kev.


----------

